# ECNL Roster size



## JPS (Apr 4, 2017)

What does everybody think about roster sizes of more than 18 players that some ECNL clubs are pushing? That would mean some players would be inactive on game day ! The limit is 18 players for game day. Given all the dues and team fees, it's really hard to swallow. Any thoughts?


----------



## Legendary FC (Apr 4, 2017)

JPS said:


> What does everybody think about roster sizes of more than 18 players that some ECNL clubs are pushing? That would mean some players would be inactive on game day ! The limit is 18 players for game day. Given all the dues and team fees, it's really hard to swallow. Any thoughts?


By the end of the season you are pretty much guaranteed to be missing some players.  My dd had a roster of 22+ last year and many of the games that they played they had 15 or less available.


----------



## JPS (Apr 4, 2017)

Was it due to injury or travel?


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 4, 2017)

JPS said:


> Was it due to injury or travel?


Depending on the age group, you will have players missing from various reasons. YNT players, because of their YNT duties, players going to unofficial college visits, and injuries.  There will be many player injuries at uolders.


----------



## It won't matter later (Apr 4, 2017)

JPS said:


> What does everybody think about roster sizes of more than 18 players that some ECNL clubs are pushing? That would mean some players would be inactive on game day ! The limit is 18 players for game day. Given all the dues and team fees, it's really hard to swallow. Any thoughts?


Depends on the age level.  Even with 25+DPs on a roster at u16, we had only one game where we had someone "take a rest".  At u17+, you are lucky if you have subs in the Spring with more than 20.

One club had a consistent 24 for a while at u17.  Girls were told on the Thursday what game they were resting.  For showcases, they rested mostly committed players but alternated so that committed players could still tell their coach what game they would be playing.  If you didn't show up to practice, you were automatically resting.   Heard no complaints.

With a good coach with a plan, it can be done.  Not all coaches fit that description.


----------



## Kongzilla (Apr 5, 2017)

I also thought A large roster size was bad - but after going through our first season - I understood the reasoning behind larger rosters due to
- Injury
- Missing games due to YNT
- Missing games due to personnel reasons 
- Moving Girls up and down depending on how they were playing 

We carried a roster of 22 

Some games we only had around 15 players available


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 5, 2017)

Roster size over 18 always sounds like trouble waiting to happen.  But, it never seems to come about for all those reasons.  It would be hard to take though if I were a parent who's kid was told they wouldn't be rostered for a game or weekend.


----------



## Legendary FC (Apr 5, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> Roster size over 18 always sounds like trouble waiting to happen.  But, it never seems to come about for all those reasons.  It would be hard to take though if I were a parent who's kid was told they wouldn't be rostered for a game or weekend.


Wait until your dds Uolder years.  Plenty of stuff going on.  My dd played the least amount of games in her club career in her last season and none of the games that she missed were for injury.  Please don't be surprised when you have to borrow from the younger teams in the club.  A roster under 18 is pure suicide.  Playing 90 minute games with only a few subs can be brutal.


----------



## GoWest (Apr 10, 2017)

It won't matter later said:


> Depends on the age level.  Even with 25+DPs on a roster at u16, we had only one game where we had someone "take a rest".  At u17+, you are lucky if you have subs in the Spring with more than 20.
> 
> One club had a consistent 24 for a while at u17.  Girls were told on the Thursday what game they were resting.  For showcases, they rested mostly committed players but alternated so that committed players could still tell their coach what game they would be playing.  If you didn't show up to practice, you were automatically resting.   Heard no complaints.
> 
> With a good coach with a plan, it can be done.  Not all coaches fit that description.


Spot on!


----------

